# Red Crankset 52/36, after market only?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I tried buying a complete Red Black Group and i asked for the 52/36 ratio. i was told that i need to buy the 50/34 and then, buy the chain rings i want from SRAM or a bike shop.

is this correct? i am having a hard time believing that, the SRAM site shows the 52/36 as an option fo0r the cranks. can anyone verify this?

regards,


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Bought my Red cranks new on Ebay with the 52/36.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Some on ebay right now.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i should have been more clear. i am looking for the Red Black edition.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

found one Red Black edition 52/36. i willreceive it next tuesday. 

i will post pictures soon.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Please do post the 52/36. I'm curious about that ratio as well.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I just bought one from amazon,, http://www.amazon.com/Sram-52-36-Bl...24/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1308194159&sr=8-13


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

bon_gabs said:


> I just bought one from amazon,, http://www.amazon.com/Sram-52-36-Bl...24/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1308194159&sr=8-13


I love this gear ratio on one of my bike and it's time to replace or upgrade my other bike from a standard to this, but mentioned above is non bb30 crank. I've been looking around but could not find this ratio in a bb30 set-up


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

MarkZeus said:


> I love this gear ratio on one of my bike and it's time to replace or upgrade my other bike from a standard to this, but mentioned above is non bb30 crank. I've been looking around but could not find this ratio in a bb30 set-up


Worst case, you can buy a set of rings for less than $100.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

aaric said:


> Worst case, you can buy a set of rings for less than $100.


Actually, I forgot to mention that I wanted to change my crank length, but the crank kit only comes in compact 50/34 combo.


----------

